# Shakespeare Ambidex Super 2411



## robbin92 (18. August 2021)

Hallo
Habe obige Rolle mit geschraubtem,sowie genietetem Kurbelgriff.Meine Geschraubte befand sich noch im Orig.-Karton dat.79.Wurde evt. aus Kostengründen später auf Genietet umgestellt?Die Nachfolge-Serie  Sigma hatte ja auch wieder die Niete.
Gruß
robbin92


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. August 2021)

Die geschraubte Kurbel steht so im Katalog 78 drin, wenn die genietete auch Original ist, dann hat es wohl zwei verschiedene Ausführungen gegeben.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. August 2021)

Also laut Bildern im Internet sind beide Befestigungsarten verbaut worden.


----------



## robbin92 (18. August 2021)

Dass es beide Möglichkeiten gab,ist mir klar.Von meinen 4 Ambidex Super waren 3 Stk.genietet.Mir ging es darum,den Zeitpunkt zu bestimmen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. August 2021)

Viel Auswahl hat man da ja nicht, diese Rollen sind ja nur sehr kurze Zeit im Katalog gewesen.


----------

